#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Πρόγραμμα επιδότησης κατάρτισης υποψήφιων ενεργειακώ​ν επιθεωρητώ​ν

## Anna_R

Στη σελίδα του buildingcert υπάρχει η παρακάτω ανακοίνωση 

20/9/2013 Εγκρίθηκε πρόγραμμα ενίσχυσης δικαιούχων για την απόκτηση της ιδιότητας του Ενεργειακού Επιθεωρητή. 
Παρακαλούμε δείτε σχετικά τον Οδηγό Εφαρμογής του Προγράμματος.

Αντίστοιχα στην σελίδα του ΥΠΕΚΑ:
Δήλωση Υπουργού Αναπληρωτή ΠΕΚΑ, Σταύρου Καλαφάτη, για το Πρόγραμμα Επιδότησης Κατάρτισης Υποψήφιων Ενεργειακώ​ν Επιθεωρητώ​ν
http://www.ypeka.gr/Default.aspx?tab...language=el-GR

Ενδιαφέρον δε, παρουσιάζουν οι  Χρήσιμες Ερωτήσεις / Απαντήσεις για το Πρόγραμμα. 
όπου φαίνεται πως μοριοδοτούνται οι δικαιούχοι. (!!!)

----------

Xάρης

----------


## nmanax300

Καλημέρα.Στη φόρμα υποβολής των δικαιολογητικών για το Πρόγραμμα Ενίσχυσης για Εν. Επιθεωρητές, όταν πατάω στο "Επιλογή αρχείου", αντί να ανοίξει ένα παράθυρο από τον υπολογιστή μου από το οποίο να επιλέξω το αρχείο που θέλω να ανεβάσω, ανοίγει ένα παράθυρο του συστήματος του ΥΠΕΚΑ στο οποίο υπάρχουν τα δικαιολογητικά που έστειλα για εγγραφή στο μητρώο Μονίμων Επιθεωρητών για να τα αντιστοιχήσω με τα δικαιολογητικά του προγράμματος ενίσχυσης , και τα οποία είναι άσχετα με τα δικαιολογητικά για το πρόγραμμα ενίσχυσης. Υπάρχει κάποιο σφάλμα στην ιστοσελίδα να υποθέσω;

----------


## ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ

Στέλνεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο που έστειλες τα δικαιολογητικά για το αρχείο των μόνιμων επιθεωρητών στο dikaiologitika@buildingcert.gr το αρχείο του εκκαθαριστικού , της υπεύθυνης δήλωσης και της Δήλωση Συμμόρφωσης µε τον Κανονισµό  De Minimis (δηλ. με δημιουργία ΚΜΧ και αποστολή αρχείου ) , όταν θα παραληφθούν πηγαίνοντας στο επιλογή αρχείου θα φαίνονται πλέον και τα τρία νέα αρχεία τα οποία θα συνδέσεις χρησιμοποιώντας την επιλογή χρήση αυτού του αρχείου.

----------

